# North Alabama Retriever Club



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good luck,and I know ya'll will pass a good time !


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

open is quad with 3 retired


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck Dan Sayles.....Just got my pup back today from Dan...Hate she come into season to miss this FT and the next. Would have been her first one. Good luck to everyone else as well.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Unofficial Derby results

1-#2 Bobby smith

2-#4 Keith Pharr 

3-#3 Kenny cox

4-#1 charlie moody (h)

RJ-#9 Larry Anderson 

Not sure the jams


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bobby and Keith!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Good Job, Kenny and Taylor, and congratulations on your Derby Third in your first trial! Good luck for the rest of the weekend! 

rita


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Bobby and Shade on the Derby Win!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Qual
All back to the 3rd. except #1
5 of 11 dogs got the long mark 
without a hook.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Amateur
All back to land blind but the following
2,10,12,17,18,23,27,31
450yd. crosswind


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open or Am news?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bobby Lane and FC AFC Ali for yet another AM win !!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Ali.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Am 1st Bobby Lane with Ali
2nd Benjy but do not know dog
3rd David Didier do not know dog
4th Gayle Moore with Zeus


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to all placements!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Gwen Jones said:


> Am 1st Bobby Lane with Ali
> 2nd Benjy but do not know dog
> 3rd David Didier do not know dog
> 4th Gayle Moore with Zeus


I want to thank Gwen for the Am placement (it would give Stella her AFC) but unfortunately we only rec'd a JAM. I believe John Kabbes rec'd the 3rd place with Porky. There were others JAMs....???

Open placements were (recalling from memory):

1st Lucky (56), Arthur
2nd Hatch (58), Didier
3rd ?, (38), Arthur
4th ?, (31), Horsley
RJ, 11, Arthur
JAMs 3,9,45, some others (had to get to the AM).


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Bobby and Ali!!!

Aaron*


----------

